# How Long was your preemie in NICU? :)



## LonelyAngelx

Hey ladies, i was just wondering how long your preemies were in NICU for?i had my son a week ago at 33 weeks weighin 4lb 15 oz :) im interested to know how long your LO were in for :)


----------



## stepmum

aaah congratulations, thats a really good weight, my little one was born just over 10 weeks ago at 32+6 weighing 4lb 13oz and he was in for a total of 16 days, those kind of weights are generally good enough for the babies to be discharged, however provided there are no other problems I believe they have to stay just to learn to feed and maintain their temperatures. How is your son doing?


----------



## Srrme

My son was born at 28 weeks and 6 days, weighing 2 pounds 11 ounces. He was in the NICU for 60 days.


----------



## Lottie86

Findlay was born at 35+1 weighing 5lb 7oz and was in for 17 days.

Iona was born at 35+0 weighing 3lb 5oz (but was only developed to the point of a much earlier baby due to an underlying condition) and she is still in hospital and today is day 91.


----------



## PleaseBaby

Amelia was in for 9 weeks. She was born at 27+3 weighing 2lb 8oz and came home at 36+1 weighing 4lb 7oz x


----------



## missyfemale25

many congratulations
My LO was born @ 33 + 4 and she weighed 5lb 4oz and was only in SCBU for 3
weeks
Every Preemie is different she had a little jaundice and a feeding tube they were only monitoring her temperature but her breathing was absolutely fine


----------



## EmSmith1980

Congratulations on the birth of your wee boy. :) What a great weight he was.

Anya was born at 23+6 (weight 1lb 7oz) and we were in neonatal for 136 days. Worth every second. She's 10.5 months old now. xx


----------



## kelly6407

My little girl is 17 weeks old now and was born weighing 1lb 8.5oz at 28w6d and was in nnu for 8wks and 1day, weighed 3lb 10oz when she left at 37 weeks gestation


----------



## Olivias_mum

Olivia was born at 28 weeks and was in hospital for 98 days ( 2 weeks over her due date)
Grace was born at 28 weeks and was in hospital for 116 days (4 weeks over her due date but she had alot of complications) 
Hope your LO is doing well, thats a great weight :) xx


----------



## katy1310

Congratulations :)

Sophie was born at 27 weeks exactly and was in for 12 weeks and one day.

xx


----------



## kimbotrav

hi my lil one was born at 30 weeks weighing 3pound14 and he stayed in for 4 weeks :)


----------



## LonelyAngelx

Wow all your little ones seem to be doin so well :) its nice to hear all your stories :)
x


----------



## pink.crazy

Leo (28 weeker) stayed in for 7.5 weeks x


----------



## ermm23a

I had mine at 33 weeks and he was 3 lbs 10 oz. He stayed in NICU for 22 days.


----------



## vermeil

aww congratulations !! That's a good weight yes! He shouldn't be in very long. :happydance: my son was born at 27 weeks (1lb4oz) and was in nicu for 105 days. Seemed to last forever while he was there, but now I can't believe he's been home for over a year!


----------



## toothfairyx

Mine came out at 35 weeks exactly so was in for just over 6 weeks. It still felt like forever and I was starting to get really down about the thought of continuing until his due date when he suddenly got his act together at 34 weeks and I was told he could come home.
I felt like my life slowed down onto an hour-by hour basis for the first 2 weeks, then I was going day to day. Once he got home things speeded back up to life's normal manic pace and here I am at 1 year old trying hard to remember where exactly the time went!


----------



## JoeandHarry

My twins were in for 17 weeks and came home four days after their due date. They were born weighing 1lb 3oz and were just over and just under 7lbs when they came home.

The other twins I had were born at 28 weeks and in for ten weeks, and the 27 weeker I had was also in for ten weeks.

My 34 week daughter was only in for six days.


----------



## mommyof3co

Preston was born at 37+3 but very sick so they considered him a preemie since he was on the cusp of full term but induced and NOT ready....he stayed in 16 days.


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

Mia was born at 35 weeks plus 5 and weighed 6lbs and was out after 2 days
Ellie was born at 32 weeks plus 2 (we think) my dates were out and she stopped growing properly at week 21(ish) and weighed 4lbs 3oz but dropped to 3lb by day 2was in NICU for just under 9 weeks, but she did and still has alot of complications and we nearly lost her on day 3.

congrats and hope you arent in too long


----------



## elijah4

I have had four preemies now. My newest arrival came on Friday! He was born at 30 weeks weighing 3 lbs 12 oz and is doing great. 

My first came at 31 weeks, weighing 3 lbs 7 oz and was in the NICU for 4 and a half weeks. My second son was born at 33 weeks weighing 4 lbs 5 oz and he came home after 2 days... he had no problems:) My other son was born at 31 weeks and weighed 3 lbs 11 oz and came home after 2 weeks. 

All my boys were all over the board for their length of stay. I wish there was a good way to predict how long my newest lil man will stay but I know its all up to him.


----------



## ermm23a

elijah4 said:


> I have had four preemies now. My newest arrival came on Friday! He was born at 30 weeks weighing 3 lbs 12 oz and is doing great.
> 
> My first came at 31 weeks, weighing 3 lbs 7 oz and was in the NICU for 4 and a half weeks. My second son was born at 33 weeks weighing 4 lbs 5 oz and he came home after 2 days... he had no problems:) My other son was born at 31 weeks and weighed 3 lbs 11 oz and came home after 2 weeks.
> 
> All my boys were all over the board for their length of stay. I wish there was a good way to predict how long my newest lil man will stay but I know its all up to him.

Congrats on your newest little man! Hope he is home with you sooner rather than later.


----------



## bob2331

My little Harry (24 weeker) spent 102 days in hospital although now it doesnt feel like he was in for that long x


----------



## fola_e

My bubba was born at 26weeks exactly, weighing 640grams. We're now at our 4th NICU unit, today is day 112. He's definitely making progress, slowly but surely we are getting there. 
Hopefully not too much longer til we graduate to SCBU..then home time! :thumbup:


----------



## carbootfan

Daniel was born at 35 +5 weighing 7lbs he was fine when he was born on 6th of July 2011 but the next day he started being sick he spent the first 12 days of his life in hospital he was also late in passing his motions no problems in that area now.:nope:


----------



## GemFrel

My two were born at 28 weeks 5 days and stayed in for just over 11 weeks.


----------



## DonnaBallona

Brooke was born at 32 weeks weighing 2lb 4oz :cloud9:

she came out 5 weeks later weighing just 3lb 7oz. 

hope your LO is home with you really, really soon. xx


----------



## mummyosborne

My little girl was 11 weeks early and was in hospital for 6 weeks :) x


----------



## danielle1987

My precious little boy, was born at 25+6 and we spent 102 days in the nicu, we got him home almost 3 weeks ago and how fantastic it is. :):)


----------



## gemini xo

Joe was born at 35 weeks + 3 days weighing 5lb 4oz, he was in special care for 3 weeks :)


----------



## embojet

Molly was born at 29+1 and stayed for 7 weeks.


----------



## alparen

Samantha was born Januaray 20th at 26weeks 2 days but was measuring 24weeks 5 days 2 days after my water broke. She was in hospital for 148 days. We got out June 16th.


----------



## Agiboma

My LO was born at 25 weeks we where in NICU for 14 weeks


----------



## freddiesmum

Freddie was born 27 + 4 weighing 2lb10oz he spent 67 days between two hospital, came home on the 15th of may weighing 5lb15oz is now 6 and half months actual, 3 and a hald months corrected and weighs over 15lb 6oz! 
Congratulations on your little boy, hope he gets home soon


----------



## AP

Depends on the gestation/weight/circumstances for everyone really! Alex was in for 11 1/2 weeks and back in for a few days 5 weeks later for laser eye surgery


----------



## mylittlebud1

I had Evie at 27 + 2 days she weighed 2lb 8oz. was in hosp for 9 weeks and 5 days and was 4lb 6 when she came home.


----------



## hopedance

Sam was a 30 weeker, 3lbs 4, and spent almost 7 weeks in hospital. Jacob was 34 weeker, 5lbs 13, and in for 2 weeks exactly.


----------

